# Nemesis Baby Shawl Knitting Pattern (K)



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This design is a half circular shawl knitted in 4ply and trimmed with ribbon.

An ideal pattern for those who prefer the two needle method and would also make a lovely adult shoulder shawl if made in a mohair or similar yarn.

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £4.99 approx $8.00 US

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesignspage2.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nemesis-shawl


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that lovely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Quite lovely!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Just amazing...


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

The second of your postings I've seen today and they are both beautiful! I keep going back to take another look...


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

What a lovely heirloom!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you for your kind words


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another WoW!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Golly gosh - another one and beautiful too. It's ringing a bell - perhaps I saw a test knit of it...such a bad memory!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Very pretty how long it took to knit.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow how lovely&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful! And I love the name


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i really like this. is the pattern charted or written? thanks in advance.


----------



## LeahD77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

